# ADA Mini-M & Mini-L Iwagumi (flooded pics added Jan. 19th)



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

...Continued from here.

After waiting almost two months for my submerged HC carpet to fill in and getting nowhere (most of it just kept getting uprooted), I decided to bite the bullet and just do a DSM on both tanks.

I started by setting up a temporary 10 gal. tank for the existing livestock. There are 8 CPDs, 20 microrasboras, 7 pygmy cories, and 2 otos. I've sold most of the CRS/CBS because I plan on getting better grades later on. I stuck in a spare Ohko stone and a wisteria plant. It's lit by a Marineland LED hood. Substrate is Fluval Ebi.



















Close-up:










To avoid cycling I just connected both existing Eheim canisters to the tank in series. It's heated by one of the Hydor in-line heaters.










Now onto the tanks... week 1

Mini-L

I kept the stone arrangements the same and just planted the HC and _Eleocharis parvula_ individually to help speed up growth/spreading.




























After learning the first time how wildly DHG can spread, I've made sure to use taller plastic dividers and doubled up it against the glass. It'll all disappear once the carpet fills in.

The HC is doing well after 6 days. There are no yellowing leaves. A lot of the older leaves on the DHG has turned brown, but there's a lot of new growth visible as well. 




















Mini-M

I've used the same two plants for this tank. The rock arrangement was also kept the same.



















Top view:




























Both tanks are lightly misted twice a day with dechlorinated water that's been added with a few drops of Pfertz and Excel. The lights are on for about 12-14 hours.

Thanks for reading!


----------



## rikardob (Aug 13, 2011)

These are going to be wizard.


----------



## okitoki (Jul 8, 2011)

Currently I am planning a 10G tank with HC and DHG as well... hope mine can grow as lush as your previous set up.

Good luck with the new one


----------



## dmattbfan5 (Sep 11, 2011)

sub'd nice work!


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks guys! 

The HC is growing surprisingly quick thanks to the DSM. I'll post the week 2 update in a few days.


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

Week 2 update...

Mini-L

Lots of new growth this week. If the HC keeps growing at this rate the tank should be done in another 3 weeks or so.





























Mini-M

The HC is doing not as well in this tank. Its barely shown much visible changes over the previous week. There's no die-off, just lack of new growth.




























Thanks for reading!


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

Very nice set up. So you're expecting this carpeting will be all over within 3 weeks from now?


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

green_valley said:


> Very nice set up. So you're expecting this carpeting will be all over within 3 weeks from now?


Thank you.

For the Mini-L, yes. In my experience, HC takes a little time initially for root development. But once that happens, it's spread at a really fast rate (assuming all the conditions are right).


----------



## zenche (Feb 9, 2011)

nice little setup. what kind of stones are those? looks all futuristic/alien like


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

zenche said:


> what kind of stones are those?


Ryuoh in the Mini-L and Ohko in the Mini-M.



zenche said:


> looks all futuristic/alien like


LOL the shrimps love using those holes as hiding places.


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

It's been 2 weeks since my last update on the tanks, so here's the progress update for week 4...

Mini-L

The HC is continuing to fill in nicely.




























Most of the old DHG leaves have turned brown, but all the new growth is green and healthy.











Mini-M

The HC is making some progress in this tank as well, albeit at a slower rate.




























The DHG seems to be doing better in this tank for some reason. There's noticeably more new growth.


----------



## olitango (Nov 23, 2011)

Nice set up ! And thank you for sharing !

What kind of ligthning are you using for your Mini L ? I'm astonished that ADA is not making a mini solar for that one...


----------



## Storm (Aug 7, 2011)

Looking great!


----------



## beedee (Jul 1, 2010)

thanks for the updates! are you using aquasoil?


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

olitango said:


> What kind of ligthning are you using for your Mini L ? I'm astonished that ADA is not making a mini solar for that one...


I'm just using a Current USA pendant. Here's what it looks like:










Totally agree with the lack of a Solar Mini for the Mini-L. I would have bought one in a heartbeat if it existed.



Storm said:


> Looking great!


Thank you!



beedee said:


> thanks for the updates! are you using aquasoil?


Thanks! I'm using Aquasoil I powder.


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

Progress update for week 5...

Mini-L

HC groundcover continues to fill in at a good rate.



















All the old growth on the DHG has turned brown and isn't looking very good right now. There are a lot of healthy new growth, though.











Mini-M

Pretty slow progress in this tank. 



















DHG continues to do well.


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

Here's a week-to-week slideshow.

Mini-L



































Mini-M


----------



## thebettashop (Sep 24, 2011)

Looking Awesome! What kind of pricing were them Hanging Pendant's go for?


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

It's been a week since I've flooded the tanks so I think it's about time I update this thread with some pictures.

Mini-L

The HC carpet is just about completely filled in now. It'll be ready for its first trim in a couple of days.






































Mini-M

The carpet isn't as nice in this tank because I didn't have any CO2 running up until today. Now that the paintball tank is full again the HC should start to improve quickly. I'm expecting the algae breakout to go away soon as well.




























The next step is to test the water and put back the livestock.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

how are things going on these?


----------



## myjohnson (Jan 2, 2007)

Looks good so far dude!

How did you keep the back water level up while the hc was emersed?

I'm planning the same thing but with a steeper slope.


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Sep 8, 2009)

Very nice! i have a tank very similar to these. Whats your plan for fertilizing? EI? ADA?


----------



## ali0chka (Apr 9, 2012)

Any updates? Its been a while


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

please


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

Any updates? How do you compare the Current Pendant light with the Archaea clip on?


----------



## Rcjay272 (May 9, 2012)

TLE041 said:


> ...Continued from here.
> 
> After waiting almost two months for my submerged HC carpet to fill in and getting nowhere (most of it just kept getting uprooted), I decided to bite the bullet and just do a DSM on both tanks.
> 
> ...



Sorry to ask....why do you put plastic wrap over the tank? Is that to help the plants grow? How long do you keep it on?

Thanks
Rob


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

Rcjay272 said:


> Sorry to ask....why do you put plastic wrap over the tank? Is that to help the plants grow? How long do you keep it on?
> 
> Thanks
> Rob


This is a growing technique called "emersed". As opposed to "submersed" which is underwater, "emersed" is right at the water lever. These plants need high humidity, so the plastic wrap keeps them at optimal wetness. Do some searching around these forums and the internet for "growing emersed plants", etc.


----------



## Rcjay272 (May 9, 2012)

@bitFUUL. - thank you


----------



## WoodRiverTroutBum (Jun 15, 2012)

Looks excellent! This gives me some hope for my dry start with HC. I did larger clumps but am going to go thin them out to try and avoid die off. I will have a ton extra I think so I may throw some in a spare tank and try putting it outside.


----------



## Mr. Fish (Apr 24, 2012)

I dont know how you got away with watering twice a day w/out getting Mold..

I did the same method but got mold and it tore my HC up.. I'm wondering if the addition of excel helped you out.. I was only using declorinated tap water


----------

